# center channel above screen?



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have heard the best place for the center channel is above the screen, I have a 9.5 foot cealing in my movie room so when I bought my screen I had to build it down a couple feet. I would have to buy a couple of 2X6's but I could throw it up there.......any benefit?? Or is it just fine under the screen? thanks rich


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Ideally, seated eye position should be 1/3 of the way up the screen. 

Where the center goes depends on a few factors:

- ceiling height
- screen height 
- position of L and R speakers

We're trying to:
- get the center close to the mains in height
- stay away from the floor and the ceiling as much as possible
- stay relatively close to ear level/center of the screen

You seem to have the height to use it to good effect above. Whether or not it will work below, can't say as I don't know where exactly the screen is or how high it is. If the screen isn't huge and the top is only down 2' from the ceiling, I'd say under would be preferable.

Bryan


----------

